# 4 GB Memory compatible with Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB



## rickricardo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everybody, 

I am in process of building a new PC and decided to buy Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB due to the 3-year limited Warraty given by Intel. 

While googling around trying to know more about this Motherboard, I found the following Memory System Issue on Intel Support Website : 

*Troubleshooting system memory issues >>> Compatibility with low-profile DIMMs : 

*Desktop Boards — Troubleshooting system memory issues


Never did I think that there was any kind of Compatibility issue between Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB, that also applies to ALL Intel® Desktop Motheboards, and low-profile Memories . 

After reading a great deal of positive Reviews on New Egg about Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G, I must confess that I was really inclined to pick such RAMs for my new PC Build; but, by taking into acccount the aforementioned Incompatibility Issue with low-profile Memories, I decided to ask Kingston for Support : 


*'' " [...]* Could you please tell me if there is any compatibility issue between Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB and Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G, including low-profile ones ? 

Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB Memory Specs : 
=================================

• Four 240-pin DDR3 SDRAM Dual Inline Memory Module (DIMM) sockets

• Dual Channel DDR3 1333 MHz and DDR3 1066 MHz support 

• Support for 1 Gb, 2 Gb, and 4 Gb memory technology 

• Support for up to 32 GB of system memory with four DIMMs using 4 Gb memory technology 

• Support for non-ECC memory 

• Support for 1.35 V low voltage JEDEC memory 


More on Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB • System Memory Features : 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

=> Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB — System memory *[...] "" *


Much to my regret, they got back to me saying that Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G was Not Compatible and gave a list of supposedly compatible Modules : 

Kingston Technology Company - Kingston Memory Search - Search Results for:

The fact is the only Difference between Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G & Kingston KVR1333D3N9H/4G is the Price, the latter costs 3 X more, and the PCB Height : 


*KVR1333D3N9/4G : 
===============
*Kingston


*KVR1333D3N9H/4G *: 
*================*
Kingston


Also, Kingston KVR1333D3N9H/4G is quite impossible to find here where I live... and, unfortunately, I don´t have much leeway available before starting building my new PC. 

One of these days, I happened to find an Intel ´s Stand at a Computer Shopping here and decided to ask two (2) Intel reps about such a Incompatibility Issue between Intel Motherboards & low-profile Memories. 

Oh well, they both told me to forget about it as that´s not a unique and universal Truth. They assured me that I could install Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G, even the low-profile ones, on Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB that they will be fully compatible.

They took me to some Intel Resellers ( Stores ) and all of them told me that they´ve been building Machines with Intel Deskboards and low-profile Memories as that of Kingston, KVR1333D3N9/4G, without any Problem. 

I can´t deny that I am all confused with with all such Infos and don´t really know what Memory to buy for my Intel DZ68DB!!!!! I was also thinking of a Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 ( 4GB ) as an replacement for Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G, but I still dunno if Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G is indeed compatible or not with Intel DZ68DB___ OMG!!!

Other modules/ examples that I found searching include the following listed below : 

• Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model KHX1333C9D3B1/4G

• G.SKILL Value 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9S-4GBNT

Is there a chance for you to help address this Prob and finally choose 4 GB Memories compatible with Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB??? Do you think that Kingston KVR1333D3N9/4G could be compatible with this Intel Motherboard ??? Any Help will be fully appreciated ;-) Thank you very much indeed!!! 


P.S.: I am not looking for any kind of Memory with Heat Spreaders as I will also install Thermaltake Frio on my System and am afraid of Fitting and Clearance Probs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to purchase a better brand of Mobo. Asus & Gigabyte are the better brands and aso have a 3 yr. warranty w/ good support.
Second would be to avoid Kingston RAM. G.Skill & Corsair are very good.
If no OC'ing is going to be involved there is no need for the aftermarket heatsink/fan.

Look over our suggested build list for ideas. All of our builds were composed by professional builders using only top quality known compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## rickricardo (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for your suggestions Tyree. Unfortunately, I can´t replace my Intel® Desktop Board DZ68DB as I bought it over 4 months ago. I decided to buy all my Hardware ( Components ) over Time so I could build my New PC in Jan/ 2012. 

I will follow your recommendation and will just buy either Corsair or G.Skill RAM Sticks for my next PC Build. 

Again, thank you so much for all such Infos. I am sure that they´ll be truly Helful!!! 

Have a Happy New Year


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Since you already have the Intel Mobo Crucial RAM might be a better option. Better quality RAM can have compatibility issues with lower quality Mobo's.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I second the Crucial thought, and it is all I use. Hyper-X Kingston ram has issues with many boards and GSkill is also excellent. I like using the configurator on Crucial site as they guaranty a match.


----------

